# YO Slingshots WBG "thin line"



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have been thinking about getting one of these for a while now and finally bought one. I have to say that it's one of the best decisions I have made. It's super fun to shoot and very pocketable, it's hard to shoot without a smile on your face. I'm shooting 5/16 steel for target shooting and it shreds aluminum cans. I buy most of my slingshots for hunting, but I bought this one for shooting enjoyment, and it's perfect. For the ridiculously low price, everyone should get one. I don't think anyone will be disappointed.


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

For some reason my pics didn't make it. I'm gonna try to upload a couple. One pic to show a size comparison with my HTS.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like a fun little shooter!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

They are a lot of fun.


----------

